# Lowering Springs?



## FWD240KA (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a 92 Stanza and am wanting to drop her! I cannot seem to find springs...that are cheap, or at all! Does anybody know where to find springs???


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Intrax sold some, I was looking into the same things before. A bit hard to find now but keep searching. If you google Intrax Springs or Stanza Intrax Springs you should find something.


----------

